# smokeless powder



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have several bottles of powder i wont be using
mag pro (3/4 bottle) $15
5744 1 1/2 bottles $25
4064 (2) sold
4895 (1) sold
4227 (1) sold
4759 (1) bottle $20
3031 92) bottles $20 each
2015 partial bottle $5
pyrodex rs (1) $12

live in the roy area 801-888-2601


----------

